
SLP86 Planb – Frontrunning the Bitcoin Halvening? - pajop
https://stephanlivera.com/episode/86
======
jraedisch
This is the second time that Planb is on. First episode is interesting too,
and can be found here:

[https://stephanlivera.com/episode/67](https://stephanlivera.com/episode/67)

